# Oldschool Pioneer Dex77 and Kex500



## Steinarne (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi.
Can get my greasy hands on those
2 oldschool cassette and cdplayers,but booth missing anti-theft codes. Anyone knows solution? Codesetting from the user manual is tested..


----------

